

Trend towards Mass Customization of Apps - amirnathoo
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2013/01/29/trend-towards-the-mass-customization-of-apps-from-banking-to-government-to-entertainment/

======
dataisfun
Good thoughts.

If apps and the tools to make them become so modular, you could see the
concept taken to its logical conclusion. Rather than just customizing at the
broad business level, enabling businesses to customize apps based on more
granular customer segments?

